# Alex Wheels. Any opinions?



## N2GLOCK (Jun 25, 2004)

Can anyone tell me anything about Alex wheels? I recently purchased a new Specialized road bike with an Alex wheelset. The salesman that sold me the bike said that Alex had been making wheels for some time now and that they were really popular among the BMX crowd. He also said that he has sold several hundread bikes with these wheels and not even one had come back. Anyways, over the past ten years I have owned several mountain bikes and they have always been equipped with Mavic, and when I go out riding my road bike I see alot of Mavic as well as other brands. I hardly ever see Alex. I checked both the Specialized and Alex web sites and could not find any technical information on the ALX-290 wheel. I e-mailed Alex weeks ago asking for some specs. and I never got a reply. Can anyone tell me anything about these wheels?


----------



## buffedupboy (Feb 6, 2003)

*Haven't seen*

I have yet to come across a ALX290. I've seen 220s and 280s though. Maybe if you post the pic of your wheelset we could see whether it was rebadged or something like that.

Alex are notorious for not responding to e-mails. I own an ALX 320. The spokes are not the best, I've heard of them breaking regularly but I have yet to do so as it sits on my race bike. For the price, they are really good value.

Ciao,
Sean


----------



## oldbikes (Jul 7, 2003)

*I've got alx300 on my new roadbike I bought from Performance*



buffedupboy said:


> I have yet to come across a ALX290. I've seen 220s and 280s though. Maybe if you post the pic of your wheelset we could see whether it was rebadged or something like that.
> 
> Alex are notorious for not responding to e-mails. I own an ALX 320. The spokes are not the best, I've heard of them breaking regularly but I have yet to do so as it sits on my race bike. For the price, they are really good value.
> 
> ...


and I weigh 190 lbs , they seem to be holding up fine althought I only put about 800 miles I've heard they are good wheels for the money, you would have to spend $200.00 + to beat them I think but see what other comments you get...enjoy your bike!!


----------



## N2GLOCK (Jun 25, 2004)

I too way about 190lbs. and I also have had no problems as of yet. Actually, yesterday I accidentally rode thru a pretty good sized pot hole (it was filled with water and I couldn't tell that it was there) and both wheels stayed true. I've stood up on the pedals hard while going up hill and no spokes have popped. The wheels actually look pretty nice on the bike. The rims themselves are semi-aero but the spokes are standard not bladed. The rims, hubs and spokes are black. The nipples are stainless and the sidewalls are machined nicely.. I have no idea as to how much they way, I might pull them off over the weekend and weigh them. The hubs say A-CLASS on them and so did the stickers on the wheels, although I peeled those off the day I got the bike. Anyways, there fine for now.


----------



## tomrob_36 (Jan 25, 2005)

*ALX290 wheels*

I have a 2004 Specialized Roubaix with the 105 package. I am 195lbs and do a lot of hills in Massachussetts and have had no problems with the wheels.


----------

